# Flat Dutch  Baby



## Elf (Mar 6, 2010)

I decided to make a Dutch Baby for breakfast, followed Joy Of Cooking recipe 1/2 c milk, 2 lg eggs, 1/4 tsp salt, I added half and half instead of mile, 1 tsp nutmeg, 1 tsp vanilla, whisked together, preheated the oven to 425 with cast iron fry pan in it. removed the pan, melted 1/2 stick of butter,brushed the butter up along the sides, poured batter into  the waited a minuets then added some blueberries, place in oven 15 minutes then lowered the temp to 350 for 10 more min. It came out 1/4' thick, tasted wonderful, served it with up  strawberrys and blueberrys, great breakfast, just it didn't raise. What did I do wrong??


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2010)

Fruit is typically added to the dutch babies after it is cooked.  The fruit weight was probably the culprit.  I haven't made these in a while, but aren't you also supposed to whip the egg-white and then fold it into the batter?

I'm glad it tasted great though.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Elf (Mar 6, 2010)

I would have thought so, but the recipe just calls for whisking the liquids together then adding the flour and whisk till smooth. Personally I would have thought that you would have added some leavening agent, to make it raise


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2010)

From what I've seen, DBs are flat in the center and a little puffy around the edge.  I don't think they are supposed to be cake like.

Also noticed your recipe didn't have any sugar in it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 6, 2010)

My first batch of Dutch Babies was rather dramatic looking.  The egg puffed up around the rim, much like a souffle, with the center remaining flat, but puffy.  The effect was pronounced enough that the pancake resembled a bowl.  We intermediately filled the center with freshly cut peaches and sliced strawberries, and dusted with powdered sugar.

The egg is what causes the rising effect, much like with choux paste or popover batter.  The flavors and textures are similar as well.  Here's the recipe I used.  I got it from a Google search back in the day.  I've taken the time to re-write the directions so as not to plagiarize the original author.


Ingredients:
 1/4 cup butter
 3 eggs
 3/4 cup flour
 3/4 cup milk


 Preheat oven to 425. 



Use ten inch cast iron pan. 

 Add the butter to the pan and place the pan and place it in the oven.  

 Add the eggs to your food processor or blender and whip until frothy.  Add the milk slowly to the egg, followed by the flour.  Blend for about a minutes.


When the butter just begins to brown, remove the pan from the oven and pour the batter into it until an even layer covers the pan bottom.   Remove the pan from the oven and add the batter. Bake for around 24 minutes, until pancake is puffy and dramatic.

r cream. If you want syrup instead, maple or fruit syrup will serve you well.Fill the centerwith fresh, sliced fruit, dust with owered sugar, and present this dish to your family.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Belle Rita (Mar 6, 2010)

*Dutch baby*

I always heat the pan in the oven with the butter and when it is sizzling is when I pour the batter in. I pour the batter in with the pan on the oven rack; i never take it out of the oven. Make sure you use a small enough pan. What you made was a small DB. Also, the fruit usually goes on afterwards. The half and half wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## Constance (Mar 7, 2010)

GW, that sounds like my mom's Yorkshire pudding, only with butter instead of meat grease. Mom used a square baking pan, though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 7, 2010)

Constance said:


> GW, that sounds like my mom's Yorkshire pudding, only with butter instead of meat grease. Mom used a square baking pan, though.



Connie; Dutch Babies are a lot like Yorkshire Pudding, but don't have the savory flavor imbued by the beef greese.  as I said before, they are also similar to choux paste and pop-overs.  Look up several recipes on line and you will see what I mean.  They all seem to be variations on a theme.  And they are all delightful.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Mar 7, 2010)

I posted my Dutch Baby recipe some time ago. 

There is no flour or sugar in your original recipe. I think you have to remember that since its basically baked eggs you need to put a lot of air into the eggs and then the flour sort of holds everything together. 

Adding blueberries while cooking likely kept the height down. Try it again without doing that and I bet you have great results. Love to see a picture too!


----------



## Elf (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks I'll try it again and post the result. I am going to do some research on this, I came up with the idea of blueberries in the batter from Dinner ,Dive, one show showed putting blueberries in the DB and it came out puffed out like a cream puff.  Thanks


----------



## Belle Rita (Mar 8, 2010)

*Dutch baby*

I always squeeze lemon juice and put confectioners' sugar on mine. Love the combo of sour and sweet. Kind of like me. Get your pan very hot in the oven so the whole pan is hot. Enjoy!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Belle Rita said:


> I always squeeze lemon juice and put confectioners' sugar on mine. Love the combo of sour and sweet. Kind of like me. Get your pan very hot in the oven so the whole pan is hot. Enjoy!


 
me too belle,  sorta of a german crepe thing. i always get this at i-hop and ask for extra lemon.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 26, 2011)

*Peach Dutch-Baby lite*

Since I had some very ripe peaches, and it was time for breakfast, I made a Dutch baby with peaches for breakfast today.  I tried to lighten up the recipe and am pretty happy with the results.  I wanted the fruit to cook into the dutch baby, which worked well for me.  I thought I would share the unsolicited recipe!

Preheat oven to 425 degrees Fahrenheit.

2 large Peaches, peeled and sliced in 1/4 slices
1 Tablespoon of brown sugar (I used Splenda brown sugar, but may go back to regular brown sugar.)
1 teaspoon of ground cinnamon

Combine well and set aside.

3 eggs
1/2 cup of all-purpose flour
1/2 cup of skim milk
1 drop of vanilla extract
1 pinch of salt
1 pinch of ground nutmeg

Combine well and set aside.

Heat a 10 inch cast iron skillet and melt the butter.  Tilt to cover well.  Pour in flour mixture and tilt to cover bottom of pan but do not stir.

Carefully spoon the peach mixture on top.of the flour mixture.

Bake at 425 degrees Fahrenheit for 20 minutes or until done.

Next time I will get some vanilla yogurt to spoon over before serving.  

Ways I lightened the recipe were reduced the amount of butter and using skim milk.  Also less flour and milk.  Also using Splenda brown sugar, but I confess I will likely try to add some real next time.  Perhaps half Splenda with half real.  Or just go with real as it is only 1 tablespoon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2011)

Mmmmmm.  A friend has some peach trees loaded for bear.  We are carefully watching and waiting.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 26, 2011)

I have to say at this point.. YUM


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 26, 2011)

If you don't mind overly complicated recipes, check out the Dutch Baby recipe on the Cook's Country web site from America's Test Kitchen.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 26, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you don't mind overly complicated recipes, check out the Dutch Baby recipe on the Cook's Country web site from America's Test Kitchen.



Is it a "lite" recipe??


----------

